
See a week of Amtrak trips on this animated map - ENOTTY
https://ggwash.org/view/75340/see-a-week-of-amtrak-trips-on-this-animated-map
======
91iejrj20310
Surprising to see how few trains there are. Compare with Flightradar24 at any
time.

Europe's network could have the potential to compete with flights, if the
operators would work together.

